# JDK unter WinXP???



## HAL (16. März 2003)

Wie bekomme ich das jdo unter winxp zum laufen, so dass ich über die cmd per "javac xyz.java" kompilieren kann usw? ich kann ja keine pfadangaben in der autoexec.bat machen, weil es die in winxp nicht in der forum gibt...


----------



## Christian Fein (17. März 2003)

Rechtsklick auf Arbeitsplatz.

Reiter Erweitert auswählen

Klick auf Umgebungsvariablen

Da gibt es unter System Variablen 
eine Variable namens Path.
Ind der stehen mehrere durch ; getrennte Pfade drinne.

Dort setzt du den Pfad des java/bin verzeichnis ans ende hinzu durch.
Sprich
path=[viele viele pfade]*;c:\j2sdk1.4.0_02\bin*


----------



## Thomas Darimont (17. März 2003)

Moin!

...wenn man jedoch keinen Classpath als Umgebungsvariable registriert, nimmt sich das JDK die Informationen über das Java Verzeichnis direkt aus der Registry...

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\JavaSoft\Java Development Kit\1.X
-->JavaHome
...

man muss dazu die Laufzeitumgebung aber zuerst noch in der Systemsteuerung unter Java-Plugin anpassen...

Gruss Tom


----------



## HAL (17. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von HolyFly _
> *Rechtsklick auf Arbeitsplatz.
> 
> Reiter Erweitert auswählen
> ...



danke!


----------



## Airwave (9. Juli 2003)

Nur bei mir ist in C: nicht so ein verzecihnis und ansonsten ist das auch nicht direkt auf der platte hab auhc Win XP Prof. + Servp. 1

C:\>javac HelloDan.java
Der Befehl "javac" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder
konnte nicht gefunden werden.


Das kommt wenn ich einfach 
:
Dort setzt du den Pfad des java/bin verzeichnis ans ende hinzu durch.
Sprich
path=[viele viele pfade];c:\j2sdk1.4.0_02\bin

mache


und das ist meine versíon

C:\>java -version
java version "1.4.2"
Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.4.2-b28)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.4.2-b28, mixed mode)

thx 4 help


----------



## Thomas Darimont (9. Juli 2003)

Servus!

Bist du sicher, dass du auch die SDK Variante runtergeladen hast? Bei der  JRE (Java Runtime Environment 1.4.2) [Laufzeitumgebung) ist der javac Compiler nicht dabei ...  -> SDK Downloaden ...

Gruß Tom


----------



## Airwave (9. Juli 2003)

ah thx das wird mein fehler gewesen sein 

könnt ihr mir ein gutes Buch für Anfänger empfehlen?

und evtl ein tool zum java programmieren.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (9. Juli 2003)

Servus!

http://www.javabuch.de -> Handbuch der Java Programmierung
http://www.galileo-computing.de -> openbook -> Java Insel

Lade dir unter java.sun.com das java SDK Netbeans Bundle runter, da ist alles in einem ... ;-)

Gruss Tom


----------



## Airwave (9. Juli 2003)

was meinst du mit.

Alles in einem

?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (9. Juli 2003)

Servus!

IDE, SDK, JRE, Tomcat usw. ;-)

Gruss Tom


----------



## Airwave (9. Juli 2003)

ICh hätte so ein paar allgemien fragen hast du

Msn,icq oder biste im Irc?

wenn ja gib ma plz nr. oder sowas bin erstmal kurz afk aber nachher wieder da danke


----------



## Thomas Darimont (9. Juli 2003)

Servus!

IDE, SDK, JRE, Tomcat usw. ;-)

Gruss Tom


----------



## Airwave (9. Juli 2003)

komische antwort 

also haste msn oder icq oder sowas?


----------



## Christian Fein (9. Juli 2003)

du kannst deine Frage gern hier im Forum stellen, das ist nicht so "aufdringlich" wie über ICQ / IRC usw.


----------



## Airwave (9. Juli 2003)

naja es sollte halt mehr eine unterhaltung sein..

aber naja

Ich suche was zu Turbo Pascal ein ebook wenns geht udn ein tool mit dem cih es bearbeiten kann zum anfangen.


----------

